# Two Garbage Find Schwinns



## StoneWoods (May 14, 2016)

The annual city cleanup was friday and saturday (Where you drop off crap at city hall so they can scrap it). We had our old refigerator to get rid of so we took it out friday morning. While my dad was there he asked the guys to save any bike they got ,so they said ok. Friday, 5:00 pm I get there and there are two Walmart type "bmx" bikes there, so with that I was happy. Saturday 12:00 Noon is when they were done so thats when we came back. As we were pulling in I saw a glimpse of a fender and my heart started racing. I jumped out of the truck and ran around the scrap trailer and the first thing I saw was the 54' wasp. As I got closer I looked under the trailer and saw the 65' Typhoon. But the kicker was is they are both 24"


----------



## cds2323 (May 14, 2016)

May be a kicker that they're both 24" but they are nice and complete. Far from scrap/junk. Both good finds.


----------



## island schwinn (May 14, 2016)

Short people matter.
Great save.


----------



## Awhipple (May 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 15, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Short people matter.
> Great save.



i think you mean "vertically challenged"


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2016)

It amazes me what some people consider junk. Awesome finds.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 15, 2016)

Great finds. Here are a couple of pictures of my 1954  24" Wasp that I bought from the original owner...........Wayne


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2016)

StoneWoods said:


> The annual city cleanup was friday and saturday (Where you drop off crap at city hall so they can scrap it). We had our old refigerator to get rid of so we took it out friday morning. While my dad was there he asked the guys to save any bike they got ,so they said ok. Friday, 5:00 pm I get there and there are two Walmart type "bmx" bikes there, so with that I was happy. Saturday 12:00 Noon is when they were done so thats when we came back. As we were pulling in I saw a glimpse of a fender and my heart started racing. I jumped out of the truck and ran around the scrap trailer and the first thing I saw was the 54' wasp. As I got closer I looked under the trailer and saw the 65' Typhoon. But the kicker was is they are both 24"
> 
> View attachment 317142
> 
> ...



ONE MAN'S JUNK IS ANOTHER MAN'S TREASURER!


----------



## Pete Christenson (Jun 7, 2016)

It's amazing how some of
People have no clue what they are scrapping..... nice saves!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

Damn I threw those away cause I was tired of lookin at em, and here they are again!!! Im gonna start burying them


----------

